# FR: habit of making bad decisions



## TwistedLemon

"L’humanité est, en vérité, un race défectueux, avec un habitude déconcertant de faisait les mauvaises décisions, sans pensait des conséquences inévitable."

Would these be the right tenses to use in the provided context? The conjugation of "faire" sounds a bit strange in imparfait to me... should it simply stay in the infinitif?

_English translation: Humanity is, in truth, a flawed breed, with a disconcerting habit of making bad decisions, without thinking of the inevitable consequences._


----------



## valskyfrance

TwistedLemon said:


> "L’humanité est, en vérité, un*e* race *imparfaite*, *qui a une* habitude déconcertant*e* :* prendre les mauvaises décisions, sans penser aux (inévitables) conséquences. *
> Would these be the right tenses to use in the provided context? The conjugation of "faire" sounds a bit strange in imparfait to me... should it simply stay in the infinitif?
> 
> _English translation: Humanity is, in truth, a flawed breed, with a disconcerting habit of making bad decisions, without thinking of the inevitable consequences._


 
Hope it help


----------



## joueurdebasson

I'm pretty sure 'faire' and 'penser' should be in the infinitive here. I would suggest, "L'humanité est, en vérité, une race défectue*use*, avec un*e* habitude déconcertant*e* de faire les mauvaises décisions, sans penser *aux* conséquences inévitable*s*."


----------



## TwistedLemon

Merci beaucoup, à vous deux!


----------



## valskyfrance

joueurdebasson said:


> I'm pretty sure 'faire' and 'penser' should be in the infinitive here. I would suggest, "L'humanité est, en vérité, une race défectue*use*, avec un*e* habitude déconcertant*e* de faire les mauvaises décisions, sans penser *aux* conséquences inévitable*s*."


 
Bonsoir,
Je dirais plutôt  : *prendre* les mauvaises décisions
Le reste de ta phrase est plus simple que la mienne, bravo.


----------



## TwistedLemon

Alors, il sera comme ça?:

"L'humanité est, en vérité, une race défectueuse, qui a une habitude déconcertant de prendre les mauvaises décisions, sans penser aux conséquences inévitables."


----------



## valskyfrance

TwistedLemon said:


> Alors, il sera comme ça?:
> 
> "L'humanité est, en vérité, une race défectueuse, qui *l'*habitude déconcertant*e *de prendre les mauvaises décisions, sans penser aux conséquences inévitables."


 
 "défectueuse" (ne me plait pas beaucoup)


----------



## Montaigne

valsky is right, flawed means "imparfaite" , not "défectueuse".


----------



## valskyfrance

Montaigne said:


> valsky is right, flawed means "imparfaite" , not "défectueuse".


 
Là ça me va beaucoup mieux.   Merci.


----------



## TwistedLemon

Ah, merci beaucoup


----------



## janpol

je dirais : "... qui a *l'*habitude déconcertante de prendre les mauvaises décisions sans penser à *leurs* inévitables conséquences"
- puisqu'on dit de quelle habitude il s'agit, celle-ci est définie, ce qui justifie l'emploi de l'article défini
- il s'agit des conséquences des mauvaises décisions, alors, cela peut être précisé par l'emploi d'un possessif


----------



## TwistedLemon

Merci un autre fois, j'apprécie tellement le niveau d'aide que je reçois ici


----------



## Nicomon

janpol said:


> je dirais : "... qui a *l'*habitude déconcertante de prendre les mauvaises décisions sans penser à *leurs* inévitables conséquences"
> - puisqu'on dit de quelle habitude il s'agit, celle-ci est définie, ce qui justifie l'emploi de l'article défini
> - il s'agit des conséquences des mauvaises décisions, alors, cela peut être précisé par l'emploi d'un possessif


 
Tout à fait d'accord, pour ce qui est de l'article défini.
Par contre l'emploi du possessif me semble superflu.  J'aurais traduit _sans penser aux inévitables conséquences_ (_the _et non _their_) .  

On peut penser aussi que ce sont les conséquences d'une mauvaise prise de décisions. Non?


----------



## janpol

Tu as raison mais le préciser ne peut pas nuire...


----------

